# Kind of a weird question...



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone here know a trick to flushing a dead fish down the toilet, without having all of the rocks come out??? And no I'm not going to pick it up with my bare hands out of the bowl...


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I have the same problem when flushing all the pheasant guts down the toilet.

:roll:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

dipnet works everytime.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh, hush! I'm not going to go out in this blizzardous weather to dump my fish's guts in the middle of a field for some coyote to have for supper...

And as for the net, we got rid of that when we gave away our fish tank. I just have this one in a bowl.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

This sure is a huge dilemma.....

How about throwing everything into the garbage--bowl, fish and rocks.

You could pour everything into a strainer and then dump this in the garbage if you want to keep the bowl.

You could use a pair of rubber gloves to reach into the bowl and grap the fish.

You could use a large spoon or ladle and get the fish out that way.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

haha, I never thought I would see a post like this one, haha. I am sorry, but this also might be a stupid question. What kind of a girl wants to be a hunter, but won't touch a dead fish? I guess I was raised a little different, as in, if you shot it you clean it. I say cowboy up and grab it, flush it down the toilet, and get on with life. Trust me, you won't get some sort of a disease from grabbing your dead pet gold fish. I promise, lol.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:rollin: :laugh:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Just use two forks like chp sticks, then throw the forks away!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Throw it in the street, thats what we did with our 4 year old Pirahna in college..


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Some of you have some pretty funny replies, anyhoo...

To: HonkerExpress- I don't _want_ to be a hunter, I _am_ a hunter! And I do clean my own ducks, geese, doves, deer, and fish! It's just the fact that my fish is supposed to be red, but it turned yellow! AND it is so puffed up from god knows what, that I think if I touch it, it will seriously *explode*! Kinda icky...And it's not a goldfish! It's a beta...

And that's _cowgirl_ up to you mister!!!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

If it was my puffed up fish I would poke it with a needle first just to see what comes out.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

If you don't have a net or rubber gloves, use a ziplock bag over your hand.

If I was closer I would borrow you one of my nets.

Here is a pic of my little saltwater aquarium.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Use a big spoon and just throw it away when your done. or just suck it up and grab it by the tail.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

ill send my little sister over to do it for you hahah jk


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

pour it into some pantyhose until the fish comes out. Dump it into a plastic shopping bag and chuck it into the garbage.

Either that or buy a cat.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

See if you can sell dead fish and the tank on Ebay... Or you could sell/hire someone on Ebay to come and take it out.

Just pretend it's like Fear Factor and grab it... Then treat yourself with a bacon cheeseburger. :-?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Someone would end up buying it, just say its a lucky dead fish. Then you will make some money. :lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Call Jiffy he will do it for you!!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

No problem!! I'm use to handling "dead fish"......  :lol: :lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

yup like all the ones I caught on Devils Lake..


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Sota,

Actually I was talking about my wife...... :lol: I didnt just say that...did I??? :lol: She knows I'm joking...hopefully!!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

dude your wife is cool I can't believe you would say such a thing


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I know she is cool!! Thats the only way I can get away with saying that!! :lol:

She can blow me out of the water on the "smack talking". Besides she knows my smart arse to good to think I was serious.... :wink:

Hey ranger,

What did you end up doing with the fish???? What kind of fish is.....aaaa....eeerrrrr...or should I say what kind of fish WAS it?? It might work for bait!!! Although I dont know if that is legal.....hhhhmmmm


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

It's a beta, named Akako Uyeda Ami. My dad (155 MM) will take care of it when he comes home from his business trip in Spokane.

And "Dead Fish"??? C'mon!!! That isn't a very kind term, try "tuna".

:splat:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ranger,

I've talked to your dad a few times on here. He was an "Artey Guy" in the Army a number of years back. I believe he was stationed in Germany. I talked to him about fire missions and calling for fire. He is very knowledgeable about the subject and seemed really nice. I was joking with him that we should start a "Fire Mission" thread so people could see what it was like. I like Artillery guys....they are good to have around when your butt gets caught between a rock and a hard place.

Anyhow, may Mr. Akako Uyeda Ami (thats a hell of a name.. :lol: ) Rest in peace.....

"tuna"....."fish".....its all the same.... :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I still can't beleive you can gut a deer but be afraid to pick up a dead fish or as you so call put it "tuna". lol


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey if it smells like chicken, keep on licken, if it smells like trout get the hell out..

Just a friendly reminder


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

wigglesworth said:


> Hey if it smells like chicken, keep on licken, if it smells like trout get the hell out..
> 
> Just a friendly reminder


Oh, man. That's a good one!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Ranger I read some where else you are thankfull for your boyfriend whats the deal is he a wusssssssssssssssssssssyy or what can't even help his little princes out and get the fish out of the bowl for you.... You said it best cowgirl up and ride a cowboy maybe you need to find a real one first

Disclamer this post is made in good fun with hopefully no hard feelings made. It is a joke based on Rangers saying under her picture..


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I like your disclaimer, CYA!!! But something tells me that Ranger has a good sense of humor!!!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

He is a busy with college and work.

I just saw your personal gallery, that's funny. My pet bunny humps stuffed dogs.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

So,..were you saying that Aaron doesn't like chicken????


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

He does too like chicken.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

MMMM!!!!!

:lol: SUSHI :lol:

Just Kidden Ranger


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

My dearest dad dealt with 'da dead fish. We did alliteration in english today!
Then the meanie snuck off to go deer hunting, and didn't even tell me...



















Have fun gutting a deer by yourself, dad! JK. Here is proof, HonkerExpress!!! So I was gagging a little, big deal!
uke:


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

What's with the rubber gloves?


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Come on now,... "Happiness is a steaming gut pile!"

Ranger, I'm curious, it looks like you are dressing the dear in a yard? If so, why not in the field?

And if you want to hunt in MD, I'll let you dress all of the deer that you want!! (In 4 counties there is NO bag limit on does with archery!!!)


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, Well, I guess I was wrong about you, but it still strikes me as being off that you can play with a steaming gut pile, but not touch a dead fish, haha, sorry for that. I apoligize if I ruffled your feathers. Congrats on dealing with your fish.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't remember why we didn't gut it in the field. We gutted the two does earlier that day in the field. I shot it right at sunset, and I don't think we had spotlights with. Or if you noticed how I was cut in half in one of the pictures in my gallery, maybe my dad wanted better light for the pictures, so he could actually see me. I was actually pondering that in bed last night, trying to figure out why we did gut it in the shop instead of the field. I don't know what to say! That's a first. Or maybe they didn't want the gut pile scaring off other deer that might feed in that area during the night.

Rubber gloves...I cut my finger open with a buck knife earlier that day and it hurt extremely bad, didn't want anything to get in it either. It was so painful, I sliced it right by my finger nail, just about passed out too. Seeing all of the blood from my finger didn't bother me a bit, but when I put my finger under running water and the cut opened up, I saw the inside of my finger, and got a bit woozy.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok, I was just curious that's all Girl!

I carry a LED head lamp with me and I've dressed a few at night. I prefer to drag an EMPTY deer out of the woods.

Where I hunt I have drag about 1/4 mile. Maybe that's a reason I DON'T SHOOT MONSTER DEER... hehehe

You said, "I was actually pondering that in bed last night, trying to figure out why we did gut it in the shop instead of the field."

SO AARON DOESN'T LIKE CHICKEN AFTERALL!!! JK!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

We've never carried a deer, we call someone on the walkie talkies to drive a truck out to pick it up. And Aaron does too like chicken, I was just at his dorm last night, but we don't live together.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Just razzing you!!

I wish I could drive out to pick it up!!!! I'm jealous!!!!!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok im getting confused about the chicken. Is this conversation between you two in the gutter? Do you two know eachother?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Umm...no. We've never talked except on here, pretty much a conversation open to anyone in the public. Unless their are other beings out there that know something that I don't...  Put on the foil, Danimal!!!










P.S. My dad got one of our three deer tonight...without me...

Danimal, no truck or four-wheeler? Why can't you pick it up?


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Ranger, where I have been hunting this year, is a neighborhood's buffer zone. (A suberb of Wash. DC) A friend of mine lives there and after a homeowners association meeting and discussion with his neighbors, he invited me to help reduce the deer herd. Each yard is 2 acres and the neighborhood owns 34 acres of a buffer zone to prevent too much development. The neighborhood also backs up to a small park (200 acres?) that doesn't allow hunting,..yet. The deer have been tearing up the yards and with no other hunting, they have basically a nice refuge area. A few weeks ago during bow season, I counted 24 DIFFERENT deer by 7:30am (all out of range of course!). By 8:30 a few of the deer had circled by me within 20 yards.

Anyways, I do have an SUV, but I don't think the neighbors want me driving through the yards to pick up the deer. I did ask my friend to use his riding mower to drag them out, only to find out the neighborhood uses a landscaping service...so he doesn't own a mower.

The doe I shot in September ran about 150 yards, in the wrong direction! So according to my GPS it was about a 1/4 mile drag.. Now you know why I'm jealous that you can drive out to pick them up!

Most of the public hunting areas in MD, don't allow the use of vehicles either. So either way I get the screwgie!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

R_C:

You know those Buck Knifes are made to cut deer, not human flesh. :lol:


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I know R_C.

She totally doesn't see like a hunter chick when you meet her


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Remington 7400 said:


> R_C:
> 
> You know those Buck Knifes are made to cut deer, not human flesh. :lol:


But they sure cut through human flesh a heck of a lot easier! 

Dude, it hurt real bad...no stitches though, I'm too scared of them.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> I know R_C.
> 
> She totally doesn't see like a hunter chick when you meet her


I know 94NDTA.

He totally doesn't seem like a guy at all.

I'm just kidding, Sean. Aaron forced me to write that!

So you are saying I look like this--- :justanangel:

But I'm truly more like this--- :strapped:

Thanks, Dude. I don't look like the killing type. I'm proud. But you should wait until my senior pictures are finished up, the photographer said that the pictures with me and my new shotgun make me look like Uma Thurman from Kill Bill. I want to be just like her... :evil: She has some talent, I don't know too many people that can convince their legs to move after being in a coma.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice picture, complete with blood!

Now I'm wondering what kind of a :justanangel: who is really a :strapped: takes pictures of her cuts and bruises?

I prefer scars myself! They tell a story, and it has been said that your hands tell a story. If that is true my hands should be a book, fillet knifes, pocket knifes, failed attempts at sharpening a machete, bad experiences with a Browning FDT after dark, band saws, grinders, barb wire, yeah i've been into it all. Didn't learn from any one mistake, never got stiches for anything(although I needed them NUMEROUS times). Yes my hands are criss-crossed with those strange white lines, but then again I always have room for a slimy skinning knife and a big buck!
:sniper:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

My dad has to go to classes out of state for his job a few times a year, and it's always a big joke that whenever he goes out of town, all **** goes to hell. An appliance in the house breaks, someone's car is having problems, and either my sister or I end up in the emergency room. It's just his luck. So I think it was when he was in Hawaii, that I did this, and so I e-mailed him the picture to tell him how my week was going. The cut with fresh blood was from the buck knife, the other finger was smashed between my car door and my dad's workbench in the garage. It was so painful, it swelled up a ton and I couldn't move it, but it wasn't broken, and I convinced the doctor not to give me stitches! He was borderline, not sure whether or not I needed them. I don't have any scars on my _hands_ at all. Other body parts yes: cut on knee from getting run over by a Barbie Jeep, really tiny pinpoint mark by my eye from a big bug bite, small dot on front of my shin from my days as a rink rat when I lived in my hockey skates for months, and my _best_ scar of all...me and three of my best friends (Aaron, Lonnie, and Rusty) all have a one centimeter long vertical slit on the inside of our right wrists. It's so weird that we all have them, because they all came from such different causes. Me-swinging out of a tree and getting my wrist wrapped around a branch, Aaron-a reel for bringing down a curtain in his junior high school play, Lonnie-I don't know...he lies about everything, and Rusty-got stabbed by my boyfriend's roommate Rob....multiple times, and one stab landed in that special wrist spot!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Sounds like a wrist scar cult! Or is that the WSC?


----------

